# The mighty sub-contra-bass flute



## fluteman

Listen in awe!


----------



## KevinJS

Today’s lesson will concentrate on how to survive if the damned thing falls over. Impressive, I have to say.


----------



## Vasks

If this had been around when Debussy was alive, he might have composed a sequel using this instrument.

*"Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un 1,000 pound faune"*


----------

